# How Would You Fix the Clippers?



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Can the Clippers ever contend for a championship with Vinny Del ***** as their head coach?

What are your feelings on the Chris Paul/Blake Griffin pairing after one season?

Who would you consider the Clippers' core players at this time?

Did you like the two moves that basically became a Lamar Odom-for-Mo Williams swap?

Would you consider trading Blake Griffin and DeAndre Jordan for Dwight Howard if he agrees to resign?

Rumors have the Clippers interested in Jamal Crawford, Ryan Hollins, Ray Allen, and more. Which guy(s) would you sign?

Which of your own free agents (Chauncey Billups, Kenyon Martin, Nick Young, Randy Foye, Bobby Simmons) would you keep?

Do you like the idea of sign-and-trading Reggie Evans for a 2nd Round Pick?

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/la_clippers.htm


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Can the Clippers ever contend for a championship with Vinny Del ***** as their head coach?*
I doubt it.

*What are your feelings on the Chris Paul/Blake Griffin pairing after one season?*
Blake needs to learn the pick and roll much better.

*Who would you consider the Clippers' core players at this time?
*CP3 and Blake. They have good pieces but I wouldn't consider them as 'core' players.

*Did you like the two moves that basically became a Lamar Odom-for-Mo Williams swap?
*It depends if Lamar's going to get his game back in LA. Theoretically, it fills a need: bench 3/stretch 4 who offers playmaking. However, we all know what happened to Lamar last year in Dallas, so I'll wait and see.

*Would you consider trading Blake Griffin and DeAndre Jordan for Dwight Howard if he agrees to resign?*
Yeah. The gap between Dwight and Blake's defense is far bigger than the gap in offense.

*Rumors have the Clippers interested in Jamal Crawford, Ryan Hollins, Ray Allen, and more. Which guy(s) would you sign?
*It looks like they all but have Crawford now. I'd leave Ray Allen for the Heat to get. 

*Which of your own free agents (Chauncey Billups, Kenyon Martin, Nick Young, Randy Foye, Bobby Simmons) would you keep?*
Billups, Martin and Young. Some experience and then a nice, young 2. 

*Do you like the idea of sign-and-trading Reggie Evans for a 2nd Round Pick?
*I respect Reggie's hustle, but they can sign a player to give them exactly the same thing with ease.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Excited for this one, and the Hawks one. Very busy day for me, will likely get a chance to weigh in sometime this weekend.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

*Can the Clippers ever contend for a championship with Vinny Del ***** as their head coach?
*
No. 

*What are your feelings on the Chris Paul/Blake Griffin pairing after one season?*

Two overrated players that are still good enough to be the best two guys on a 50 win squad. Blake needs to be able to run a pick 'n roll better, Paul needs to stop getting injured once a month.

*Who would you consider the Clippers' core players at this time?*

Paul and Blake

*Did you like the two moves that basically became a Lamar Odom-for-Mo Williams swap?*

Retarded. Mo Williams was one of the best 6th men in the league last year, and Lamar Odom was one of the worst players in the world last year. I love Lamar, but he's done.

*Would you consider trading Blake Griffin and DeAndre Jordan for Dwight Howard if he agrees to resign?*

Absolutely.

*Rumors have the Clippers interested in Jamal Crawford, Ryan Hollins, Ray Allen, and more. Which guy(s) would you sign?*

They have them all but Allen. I doubt they get Ray Ray but he'd be nice.

*Which of your own free agents (Chauncey Billups, Kenyon Martin, Nick Young, Randy Foye, Bobby Simmons) would you keep?*

Billups, Martin, and Young.

*Do you like the idea of sign-and-trading Reggie Evans for a 2nd Round Pick?*

No.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

So signing Jamal Crawford and Chauncey Billups has officially ended the Clippers' pursuit of Ray Allen according to the LA Times: http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-clippers-guards-20120705,0,1951283.story

Which domino will fall next?


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Resign young and camby and we will be good


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Can the Clippers ever contend for a championship with Vinny Del ***** as their head coach?*

Chris Paul will do a lot of things in terms of masking issues that stem from this, so even though I do not think VDN is anything close to the ideal as a head coach, I could see a scenario where this team can compete for a title in spite of him.

*What are your feelings on the Chris Paul/Blake Griffin pairing after one season?*

I think it will look much better this next season. Blake seemed to really respect Paul, and Paul seemed sincerely interested in wanting to help develop Blake. I do think BG has the ability to improve that midrange shot, and considering they will have the experience of playing together as well as a full training camp together I see them improving on last seasons product. Last year the whole team was sort of a makeshift contender, seems like now they should have a more complimentary cast with these guys (not to mention everybody will be healthy again unlike in the playoffs).

*Who would you consider the Clippers' core players at this time?*

Chris Paul, Blake Griffin, and as assets Eric Bledsoe and DeAndre Jordan.

*Did you like the two moves that basically became a Lamar Odom-for-Mo Williams swap?*

Definitely really liked it, Mo Williams was entirely too redundant to be in the rotation again next season.

*Would you consider trading Blake Griffin and DeAndre Jordan for Dwight Howard if he agrees to resign?*

I definitely would, and I really like Blake Griffin. Value would be too great not to, CP3/Howard is a championship winning combination.

*Rumors have the Clippers interested in Jamal Crawford, Ryan Hollins, Ray Allen, and more. Which guy(s) would you sign?*

Jamal Crawford has been signed and I think it's a great fit. He'll be a versatile force off the bench, and he gives us a shooter who can also double up as a secondary ballhandler so that Chris has a little more flexibility in terms of being on ball or off ball when the situation calls for it.

*Which of your own free agents (Chauncey Billups, Kenyon Martin, Nick Young, Randy Foye, Bobby Simmons) would you keep?*

Chauncey has been brought back, wouldn't be opposed to bring back Kenyon Martin either (LO has made this slightly more unnecessary). Foye has to go though, absolutely has to go.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Would love it if this team was able to bring Marcus Camby on, I think he would be another welcomed addition. Though I'm not sure how realistic that is.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

BlakeJesus said:


> Would love it if this team was able to bring Marcus Camby on, I think he would be another welcomed addition. Though I'm not sure how realistic that is.


Camby is probably better than DeAndre at this point. I wonder how VDN would juggle that situation.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Replaced Mo with Crawford
Replaced Evans with Odom
Might replace Young with Marshon

Looks to me there are well on their way to improving themselves. New thing for the Clips. Bravo !


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Quick question next season, with Paul, billups, Odom, and Gomes expiring can the clippers sign a max player like harden and still use the bird right to resign Paul?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Paul is a max player. Blake is a max player. How many max players do you need ?


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

LA68 said:


> Paul is a max player. Blake is a max player. How many max players do you need ?


It takes a big three to win a championship


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

And who was Dallas' big three ? Or Miami's in 2006 ?

Championship ? How about make the playoffs two years in a row.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Magic, Kareem, and worthy in the 80s, Duncan, manu, and Parker! Allen, Peirce, and Garnett! Jordan, pippen,and kukoc! And must recently James, wade, and bosh. which brings up original topic question how to fix the clippers! If you can add another star to Paul and Griffin you do it! Why be content in just making playoffs? Cp3 not having any of that. Adding someone like harden would not only make the clippers title contenders but downgrade the west champs thunder


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Can the Clippers ever contend for a championship with Vinny Del ***** as their head coach?
*If the Thunder made the finals with Scott Brooks, anything can happen.*

What are your feelings on the Chris Paul/Blake Griffin pairing after one season?
*Blake needs to improve his P&R, but thought they did well considering they didn't have a training camp to really gel*

Who would you consider the Clippers' core players at this time?
*Chris Paul, Blake Griffin, DeAndre Jordan and Eric Bledsoe*

Did you like the two moves that basically became a Lamar Odom-for-Mo Williams swap?
*Yes and no. No because they could have most likely signed Lamar for the minimum and received the TPE for Mo to get another asset. Yes because if Lamar ends up playing well, Clippers would at least have his bird rights*

Would you consider trading Blake Griffin and DeAndre Jordan for Dwight Howard if he agrees to resign?
*No. Marketability of Blake is too much to give up.*

Rumors have the Clippers interested in Jamal Crawford, Ryan Hollins, Ray Allen, and more. Which guy(s) would you sign?
*With them signed already, I like the Crawford signing. Hoping for Darko or Whiteside over Hollins*

Which of your own free agents (Chauncey Billups, Kenyon Martin, Nick Young, Randy Foye, Bobby Simmons) would you keep?
*Wanted Sushi back, but am happy Billups is. Would consider keeping Bobby.*

Do you like the idea of sign-and-trading Reggie Evans for a 2nd Round Pick?
*Yes. Evans wasn't going to be back and getting the tpe could end up paying dividends.*


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Let's take a look at the current 12-man roster... when fully healthy, at least.

*PG Chris Paul*/Eric Bledsoe
*SG Chauncey Billups*/Jamal Crawford/Willie Green
*SF Caron Butler*/Grant Hill
*PF Blake Griffin*/Lamar Odom
*C DeAndre Jordan*/Ronny Turiaf/Ryan Hollins

The starting line-up makes more sense with Billups in it because of the increased play-making ability. I love that bench with a reinvigorated Odom as the primary ball-handler, Crawford as the primary scorer, and Bledsoe, Hill, and Turiaf/Hollins focusing on defense. Very nicely balanced, veteran rotation that should only improve the chances of Griffin, Jordan, and Bledsoe developing into great NBA players. I can see this team winning close to 55 games as long as Odom is engaged.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I love this squad, too, although I think we'll end up seeing SG played by committee. I don't think Billups has the size or gas left in his tank to defend many of the bigger or quicker SGs, and his best role may end up being as first guard off the bench at either position, and locker room player-coach.


----------

